# Saffy (and babies when they get here)



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

this cat seems to have been ready to pop for ages, just had the idea to do a photo album on facebook to show her progress and theres once they are born so thought i may aswell do it here also.
here she is a couple of weeks ago(i think you can just about make her belly out on these)



























and these were today (but i dont think these show her belly as well)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

nice cat where the kittens planned or mistake


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

they were an accident i got her as spayed.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awww what a lovely cat


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

she is and sooooo loving, i have never known a cat like her. she licks your nose, chin and cheeks whenever she see's you and then jumps onto you for cuddles. 
i havent forgotten about his thread just havent posted as she is STILL fat, lol 
babies are moving, belly feeling tight today maybe contractions or maybe its just wishful thinking.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

She's in labour, woohooo


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooooo cool rach keep us updated :flrt:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> She's in labour, woohooo


ohh good luck to mummy cat xxx 
and remember piccys please :flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

2 so far, a little tabby and ginger just like her and a little ginger one


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooo bless her cant wait to see pics :flrt:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

resting now and i dont wonder 2 came so quickly, lol
i expected to wait at least half an hour between


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

number 3 just came another dark one, although now number 1 is drying out im thinking more tortie than tabby


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow mummy cat is stunning! good luck with the kittys


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

number 4 another ginger, but is there anymore to come??????????


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

now they have dried a bit num 1 tortie, 2ginger, 3 tabby, 4 ginger


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww they are beautiful


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

awww congrats!!!
good luck with them all i hope queen and babies are doing well.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

Bless there little cotton socks :flrt::flrt: kittens are so cute


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

just uploading some more pics to facebook if its poss i will post the link here afterwards as i need to get kids ready and to school


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

this is the link to her album 
http://www.new.facebook.com/album.php?aid=32360&id=516305899&saved#/album.php?aid=32360&id=516305899
i will add the pics to here later though.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Congratulations Rach and Saffy!

I don't use Facebook, so please put some more pictures on RFUK as the kittens grow?? Please??


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

i remember when my kitty had kittens she had 6 in total, but she has 2 and then left it an hour before she has another 2, and then another 45min before the other 2.
we thought she was never going to stop!!

kittens are at the best age when they are just learning to walk, they will defo keep you on your feet!!

oh and they are all stunning, mummy cat reminds me of a stray i used to feed, i called her milly...1 day she was there the next she wasnt 
xxxx


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

feorag said:


> Congratulations Rach and Saffy!
> 
> I don't use Facebook, so please put some more pictures on RFUK as the kittens grow?? Please??


of course i will, i had come online around 6-ish (i think it was) as i saw her back was doing as you had said in the pm you sent, i wanted to make sure it was definately that but you werent online.
but i will definately be posting pics.
oh and if anyone on here is interested in any of them please let me know, as have just been discussing all the people around here that have said id like one this colour or that colour arent very nice people and the way i see it if someone will travel then i would think they would be more likely to take care of it. anyway dunno which if any i will be keeping yet but if anyone is interested please let me know, as i dont wanna let em go to homes round here


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Tortie-girl









Ginger & White-boy









Tabby-girl









Ginger(or blonde as i have been calling it) -boy









pics are in order of birth and sexes arent 100% yet as they are too wriggly at the min and dont wanna hold em for too long and upset Saffy.
I wanted the blonde one to be a girl so i could keep it  lol

and all 4 with Mummy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't on line, but hey! you managed fine. Glad anything I said was of help though!

They all look great. I good tip Shell is to weigh them every night if you've got a pair of kitchen scales. I always weighed mine, because I firmly feel that if there is any kind of problem, if will usually manifest itself in weight loss first and you will see it on the scales before you will see it with your naked eye, so you can get on top of it straight away.

Also it gets them used to being handled from day one and the queen used to you handling them so she gets to trust you - not that I'm saying Saffy doesn't already trust you, but you know what I mean!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

gorgeous kittens :flrt: least you know for sure what the tortie is lol
love torties :flrt: they are all beautiful though...looking forward to more pics as they grow


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

1min video of the babies sleeping awwwwww
YouTube - Kittens

currently uploading another of them sleeping and then Saffy goes in and feeds them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous little film Rach!!:2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks eileen i love sitting watching their little ears twitching, i cant believe how much they have grown in 4 1/2 days

C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

eh, whats those numbers under my post, i didnt put them there and am confused 
C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> thanks eileen i love sitting watching their little ears twitching, i cant believe how much they have grown in 4 1/2 days


You know I nearly mentioned that, cos I used to love that too - especially when they are feeding and their little ears are going 20 to the dozen!! :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How cute Rach they are gorgeous. I thought the code under your post was some kind of secret message:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

well the babies are a week old tonight
will have to post some size comparison pics later on 
watch this space, hehe!
C8774095-8ACA-EC16-4C6B-03D5088AE2D3
1.02.21
1.02.05


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm watching!! :grin1:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry guys no pics, but i promise instead of going to mums for a cuppa after taking kids to school tomorrow i will come home and get pics.
i do however have some news the little tortie girls eyes are starting to open, awwww.
im kind of chuffed and also kind of disappointed cos it means its closer to finding new homes for them, lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh, a ways to go yet I think. :2thumb:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

four weeks old tomorrow





































more to come just uploading at minute


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Awwwww*

I so want the blond one or the ginger one ohhhhhhhhhhhhh so cute


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

They will be ready for new home 8/12


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

aww stunning kittens just wish my mums cat would hurry up and drop (she got out and got caught by the local tom) shes huge and started to go under my bed to nest but no signs yet of birth :whip: altho am thinking all gingers lol as he was a ginger and shes dark tabby


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

adamntitch said:


> aww stunning kittens just wish my mums cat would hurry up and drop (she got out and got caught by the local tom) shes huge and started to go under my bed to nest but no signs yet of birth :whip: altho am thinking all gingers lol as he was a ginger and shes dark tabby


Nope! All your girls will be tortoiseshells and your boys will be non-ginger! Sorry!! :blush:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwww i want them all :flrt: So cute


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooops Sorry! :blush:

Forgot to add Rach - they're looking simply gorgeous!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

They are so sweet, this is a very cute age, just before they turn into little monsters:lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Craig says theyre like spiders crawling up your trousers, lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww I want the top one & the little gingery one at the bottom. (would that be classified as cream Eileen?)

Very bad Rach! Just been noseying train times and prices


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, i soooo want em to go to people from here at leats then i know i'll be able to keep upto date with them. i will be fleaing and worming them before they go and depending on money might put together some little starter packs.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

AWWWW i want them wud u consider swappin a newborn baby girl for the 2 gingers lol... have a thing for ginger cats!!! eeeekkkk all loved up now stunning lil babbas u have there ma dearie!! well done u must be all chuffed


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

did you eated my last cookie








am a hjandsom boy eh








tehehe this one shud have gone to specsavers adorable tho.. was tryin yo think of something funni it looked like it cud be saying.. but they eyes put me off.... YEEEEZZZZZZ??? out little brittain maybe lol








az so teepy mama









more to come just uploading at minute[/quote]


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

klair328 said:


> AWWWW i want them wud u consider swappin a newborn baby girl for the 2 gingers lol... have a thing for ginger cats!!! eeeekkkk all loved up now stunning lil babbas u have there ma dearie!! well done u must be all chuffed


definately, lol i want another baby but darent due to having an emergency c section with my son u can have all 4 for a newborn baby hehe!

p.s. the captions are great:2thumb::notworthy:


----------



## aoifetanty (Aug 9, 2008)

Awwww....Adorable little kitties  My cats have had 4 litters between them and the feeling of seeing them at 2 hours old never wears off! 3 of them were born in my bedroom and grew up in it so I got very close to them. Then they grew up and had their babies in my bedroom!! A little family tree 

But really, yours are just ADORABLE!!! Enjoy them while you can, before they grow up into little evil pussy cats!! lol


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

almost 6 week old








This one is going to be called Coco and she will be going with her sister(the tabby one) to live in Penrith with Flutterbye from here









This is George and he is going to live in York with my friend Helen who i knew athigh school.









This is Marshmellow who is going with Coco to live in Penrith with Flutterbye










and little no name, billy no mates who has no home lined up yet.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous babies:flrt: I cant believe little Ginger hasnt been picked yet. Shame Cat and Ditta cant have him :whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

im thinking of keeping him, but am in 2 minds because of Saffys brothers having to go to a new home. 
im hoping as he will be an only boy with 4 girls he might be so bad?????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Gorgeous babies:flrt: I cant believe little Ginger hasnt been picked yet. Shame Cat and Ditta cant have him :whistling2:


:lol2: YOu are naughty Shell!!!

They're looking gorgeous Rach and I too am amazed that no-one wants that little ginger guy!!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> im thinking of keeping him, but am in 2 minds because of Saffys brothers having to go to a new home.
> im hoping as he will be an only boy with 4 girls he might be so bad?????


Sorry missed this post (I was in the middle of replying when my son rang, so I cross posted with you).

It might work if he is a solitary male and things may be different because he was born there, so they've known him since a baby, but I agree that it is a gamble. As a solitary male he has no-one to rough play with and so may try it out with the girls and tee them off, causing disruption in your household.


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 4, 2008)

when victoria had her kittens, i hand reared them and the first to go was the pure ginger girl. Bless him, we have a pure ginger boy called sid but he is ancient lol 21. I would have him but we have 7 and have just given alway all our kittens and we dont want more


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

no one's interested in him 
he is a cute little fella too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Out of my 15 cats I have 7 boys.They are totally ruled by Sasha The She Devil. They are terrified of her, she doesnt really do boys or playtime she does smacking and growling this her favourite thing.My boys play nicely with most of the girls. I have always found that opposites are so much easier.The girls are always the boss. Here is a pic of Sasha her evilness LOL (I cant get this pic any smaller Grrr)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bump:whistling2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

awwww she looks like my misty


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

well as they will be 12 weeks on monday and leaving sunday,monday and wednesday
i thought its about time to post some more








Coco the torty and Marshmellow the tabby
who are both going to live with Flutterbye









Coco









Marshmellow









George is going to live with a friend from school who lives in York









Toffee who is going to live with another friend from school who lives in Leeds









Marshmellow,Toffee and George playing catch









Toffee having a drink and a cuddle with Mummy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww so cute :flrt: lucky people getting them


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

George sleeping on me









Toffee sleeping with me









Coco sleeping in my box of trimmings









Marshmellow having a cuddle with Mummy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach they look really well Im sure youve been worrying for nothing. they are really beautiful and I woulds say you and Mum have done an excellent job at rearing them:no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They look well to me too Rach and I *KNOW *you've given them the best of care - I think it's time to stop worrying!


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

thank you  it means a lot


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

cant wait to meet these gorgeous kittys on wednesday:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cocoa sleeping in the box reminds me of a van driver with her arm out the window:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw Rach they look fabulous you've done a fantastic job hun.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

awww thanks, and yeah shell my stepdad drives for a living and she reminded me of him, lol.
ive been sat cuddling em all having little tears tonight im gonna miss em all so so much


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

awwww :flrt: they are so cute! and there's nothing wrong with any of them, they look perfect! are they all spoken for now? it will be so quiet without them.


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah all 4 have had homes lined up for ages, and yeah it will definately be quiet
they are all sooooo different, Marshmellow is really loving and loves her belly rubbed and for some reason likes being blown, lol, she rolls over for her belly tickling/blowing, Coco is a little boisterous one, Toffee is mostly laid back but can pounce at any minute and George is the most playful. Craig call's them giant spiders cos they climb EVERYTHING including our trousers when were stodd eating or talking, lol


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

aw im waiting so impatiently for wednesday!!! lol :flrt::flrt::flrt:
i'll send you lots of pics and keep you updated on them rach don't worry : victory:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

i know you will 
its just gonna take some getting used to, lol
im just a big wuss hehe!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Flutterbye said:


> aw im waiting so impatiently for wednesday!!! lol :flrt::flrt::flrt:
> i'll send you lots of pics and keep you updated on them rach don't worry : victory:


*NO!!!* You post them all on here, so we can see them too - we cat people have a very vested interest in these kittens!!! :lol2:

Rach I hope you read what I said on the "Cat Chat" thread which was a bit more detailed than this one!!


----------

